# Lohnt sich der Besuch bei Radon?



## FlorianDue (5. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Radon Fully zu kaufen.
Daher habe ich heut bei Radon angerufen, und wollte wissen, was alles verfügbar ist.
Ich war wirklich sehr freundlich und habe eine unglaublich unfreundliche Antwort erhalten.
Wenn das beim Kauf schon so ist, wie soll es denn dann beim Service werden.
Eigentlich wollte ich morgen mal vorbei fahren, aber nach dem Anruf heut ist mir die Lust vergangen.
War jemand zufällig in den letzten Tagen da, und kann sagen, ob noch ein Skeen / Stage oder Slide in 18 Zoll da stand. Ich weiss wirklich noch nicht, was ich will, und würde einfach gerne mal probesitzen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. April 2011)

Stage und Skeen sind in 18" im Ladenlokal verfügbar, beim Slide nur noch Einzelstücke...

Sorry, wenn das Telefongespräch unerfreulich war, vielleicht hatte der Kollege am Telefon einen schlechten Tag erwischt. Aber der Weg nach Bonn sollte sich lohnen, Probe sitzen ist definitiv möglich!

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (6. April 2011)

Der heutige Besuch hat meine Meinung völlig geändert.
Ich war heut im Radon Center, wurde sehr freundlich und kompetent bedient.
Man war nicht versucht, mir das teuerste Bike des Ladens aufzuschwatzen, sondern ich wurde richtig gut beraten.
Lob an das Radon Team, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen eins bestellen!


----------



## Zhen (6. April 2011)

Hallo!
Wenn es noch ein foreseason Slide 6.0 in 18" oder 20" gäbe, würde ichs kaufen. Ein foreseason 8.0 würde in Frage kommen, wenn es ausreichend reduziert ist.
Voraussetzung wäre jedoch, dass man das Bike für mich "zurücklegen" würde. Ich müsste etwa 200km Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Besten Dank schonmal für die Auskunft,
Zhen


----------



## JEUS (16. April 2011)

Generell lohnt sich der Besuch schon.
Die Mitarbeiter sind sehr Kompetent und vor allem auch sehr freundlich.
Das einzige Problem ist nur man darf nicht zu Stoßzeiten kommen, dann steht man mit 2000Euro da rum und will Geld ausgeben aber 20 andere wollen das auch und man wartet obwohl man ja viel Geld da lassen will. Ist leider so aber man kann es auch irgendwo verstehen. Wenn beim BMW Händler 20 Leute gleichzeitig einen M5 kaufen wollen, dann kommt man auch nicht sofort dran. 
Kompetente Beratung, Probefahrten usw kann man immer bekommen und nicht zu vergessen den Preisnachlass, wenn man im Laden kauft.
Das Werkstattpersonal ist bis auf eine Ausnahme auch immer sehr freundlich und alle sind auch sehr Kompetent.


----------



## donprogrammo (26. April 2011)

Ich war heute da um mir neue Handschuhe zu kaufen.
Es wahren auch 2 verschiedene Modelle vorrätig, das eine nicht in meiner Größe und das andere mit dicken Gel Polstern drin ....


----------



## Xenon2011 (26. April 2011)

Besuch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Viele tolle Bike stehen / hängen herum. Man kann Probesitzen und sich beraten lassen. Wenn viel los ist, dann sind natürlich auch alle etwas gestresst, aber mir kam zumindest niemand unfreundlich vor als ich letzte Woche da war.

Nur sie bräuchten mehr Telefonsupport  es ist total oft besetzt - aber das liegt vermutlich an der Jahreszeit.


----------



## chrisNOM (26. April 2011)

Nicht nur Telefonsupport, auch hier im Forum würde ich mir mehr aktivität wünschen. Ein guter Service macht meist mehr aus als ein guter preis


----------



## earl.grey (9. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte Mittwoch mal vorbei schauen in Bonn weil ich mich für das *Radon ZR Team 6.0* interessiere.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob dies im Lokal in 16 und 18 Zoll vorrätig. ist Bei gefallen, würde ich direkt eins kaufen. Habe leider auf ne ca 150km lange Anfahrt.

thx für das Feedback des Radon Teams


----------



## chrisNOM (9. Mai 2011)

Also wenn H&S kein Bike hat, könnte ich es bei Radon aus dem Laden kaufen wenns dort steht? Dann fahre ich lieber 400km als noch 4wochen zu warten


----------



## Blanquish (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin vom Telefon-Support durchaus sehr begeistert...

Eigentlich wollte ich nur nachfragen, wann mein Rad auf Reisen geht und ob eine Dämpferpumpe im Lieferumfang ist oder nicht... Und zack, legte der Verkäufer mir eine Pumpe mit zu. Einfach so. Ohne, dass ich darauf spekuliert habe, dass ich was geschenkt bekomme. Und Klickpedale gab es auch noch zu meiner Verwunderung obendrauf...

Davon ab, dass er meinte, ich könne mir die Woche darauf noch mal eine Info einholen, er mich wirklich super zu einigen Dingen informiert hat, war ich echt perplex über so viel Kundenzuwendung...

Wenn jetzt noch das Rad stimmt, bin ich hellauf begeistert vom Radon-Service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (19. Mai 2011)

Das einkaufen dort lohnt nur wenn man selbst absoluter Fachmann ist und geau das Teil kauft was man will, der Preis in immer top.
Beraten lassen dort? Unmöglich, da wird halt jeden "Newbie" ein zusammengeklebtes Discountbike verkauft, ohne Rücksicht auf Größe und Fahrverhalten.


----------



## Blut Svente (19. Mai 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Das einkaufen dort lohnt nur wenn man selbst absoluter Fachmann ist und geau das Teil kauft was man will, der Preis in immer top.
> Beraten lassen dort? Unmöglich, da wird halt jeden "Newbie" ein zusammengeklebtes Discountbike verkauft, ohne Rücksicht auf Größe und Fahrverhalten.



dummes Zeug...


----------



## 123Luomi (20. Mai 2011)

micha17 schrieb:


> Das einkaufen dort lohnt nur wenn man selbst absoluter Fachmann ist und geau das Teil kauft was man will, der Preis in immer top.
> Beraten lassen dort? Unmöglich, da wird halt jeden "Newbie" ein zusammengeklebtes Discountbike verkauft, ohne Rücksicht auf Größe und Fahrverhalten.



Klär mich bitte auf: Was ist ein zusammengeklebtes Discountbike?


----------

